# Excellent News!



## sillyphaunt (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome news.. My teacher heard my plea, and brought his own lens from home for me to use on the enlarger at the college! I was able to make my first prints from my grandfather's negatives!

I chose the circus pictures, not because they are the best techinally, but because they have elephants in them, which I love (some may say I am obsessed with them... where do you think I got my username?  )

Here's the ones I printed off today... I only got this far because I was trying to get them perfect and used up all my paper 

















The second one is my favorite. There is about 4 more pictures I want to print, also. I think I may buy a 16x24 frame and cut my own Mat board to put them all in there.

It may sound corny, but I was teary eyed when I got done and was looking at the prints.. My grandpa died in 96, and its like having a piece of him here with me. :heart:

Thanks for looking, I'm sure I'll have more to share as I start to print more.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 25, 2005)

Love these - and lovely story.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 25, 2005)

That is awesome, Kylie!  So nice of the teacher   Looking good, that is very special to be able to print family pics.


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2005)

That IS wonderful news!!   The teacher was very cool to bring that lens in, and now you have something really important to you.   Plus it was a great learning experience.

I don't think it's surprising that you got teary-eyed.      I think it's really sweet.   It would have been impossible to disconnect yourself from those negatives.   

Great story with a happy ending - the best kind!    :thumbsup:


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeh, I understand how you must feel. It must be beautiful to have these prints, something your grandfather would be very pleased to know you are getting enjoyment from. Just think, he actually saw those with his eyes and took the pictures. It really is amazing stuff.


----------



## paul rond (Jan 26, 2005)

Those pics were your grandfathers? That is so cool. I wonder if these elephants are still alive? How long do elephants live anyway?


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jan 27, 2005)

I actually was thinking about that too! If these were in 1953 the elephants would be at least 55.. I think elephants can live pretty long, so if they are alive they're some old elephants


----------

